# JS Moore Pickups



## Trip (Jan 6, 2011)

Recently I had Jon make me a set of custom wound humbuckers and an all new wiring harness for my Epiphone SG. I can't say enough good things about these pups, simpley amazing, they have given this realatively inexpensive guitar new life. Literally from here on any guitar I own will have a set of Js Moores Pickups. Worth every last cent and then some. Thanks Jon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I couldn't agree more. I have a set of '57's from Jon...my 335 copy never sounded so sweet.

He certainly is very well respected in this forum!

Cheers


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think I've ever heard of these pup's myself


----------



## Trip (Jan 6, 2011)

ThePass said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of these pup's myself


Check him out at tonefordays.com. When I researched him on the net I couldn't find one bad thing about him (which is very rare). Now I know why.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a set of his P90s.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ThePass said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of these pup's myself


He's in Hamilton.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had a set of his single coils and two sets of humbuckers. I love 'em!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I also have a set of J S Moores in a guitar again and it sounds fantastic


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Awww, shucks. You guys are going to make me blush.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ThePass said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of these pup's myself


He's our secret weapon .....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> He's our secret weapon .....


+1 - way better sounding pups than what Fender, Gibson, SD, etc offer. Easily on par with guys like Lollar and Fralin, but much cheaper and Canadian to boot! Although we should stop talking about them, or Jon'll bump the prices up


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Guess I need to get me some JS Moores? I recently put a set of Gibson 57's in my Epi Elistist and was very disappointed with the result? Nothing like the stock 57's that came with my LP, which I think sound fantastic?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Nothing like the stock 57's that came with my LP, which I think sound fantastic?


Yes there is..... Jon's pickups .....


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Yes there is..... Jon's pickups .....


Haha, I meant the 57's I put in the Epi sound nothing like the 57's that came with my LP.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Haha, I meant the 57's I put in the Epi sound nothing like the 57's that came with my LP.


I would change out the electronics in the Epi and see what that does. Construction and wood choice is similar and the asian electronics aren't the best.


----------



## jakeblues (Jan 14, 2011)

I've recently heard great things about your pickups here in KW. I'm looking to replace humbuckers in my 70's Hagstrom Swede. I'm not sure if standard humbuckers would fit or if there'd be electronics problems (there's that odd tone switch). Have you done any installs on Swedes? I'm also wondering if the lack of a maple cap on the Swede means the pickups selected should have a little more top end to compensate?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got a Swede here now actually. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet.

I would go with something low output for more harmonic content. Alnico 4 or 5.


----------

